# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Tài liệu mới nhất về Registry tiếng Việt

## duongland88

Đây là bài viết rất hay và kô thể thiếu đối với các bạn ham học hỏi và khám phá máy tính xài Win - Registry.
Bài viết mô tả chi tiết và chia từng mục để bạn dễ dàng xem và thao tác với hình ảnh minh họa đầy đủ.

http://www.box.net/shared/benntt8bow
*
Cảm ơn để tôn trọng người viết bài*

----------


## Lenguyen1508

*download !!!*

sao không dơmpoad được vậy[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## songdonggun

các pác có phần mềm nào hay thì pos lên cho anh em xem nha

----------


## honglinh

*Thanks nhé cái này rất hay !*

----------


## nguyenhuongit

eb hay ghê

----------


## tmvsaigonvenus

Tài liệu Registry thì có nhiều , nhưng thường là sơ sài , hok biết cái này có chất lượng ko ! Dù sao vẫn cám ơn pro nhiều [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## quynhmai1893

Trước giờ nghe registry là thấy rối rồi , thôi thử down về coi sao , cám ơn nhiều !!! ^^

----------


## mainguyen

em chang nhin thay link down o dau ca?hu hu hu

----------


## hovafa

*Thanks nhé cái này rất hay !*

----------


## hoanganha1q2

Tui ko thấy link đâu cả sao vậy ta?

----------


## nanivodoi

Làm seo đây chỉ tui với

----------


## baohanhtivilcd

Uh cảm ơn bạn nha minh Down dc rui

----------


## bentremegumi

không biết để down vễ thử xem cho đc okie ko,dù sao cũng thanks nha

----------


## huong121

cho minh xem di nhe

----------


## sanvuonminhanh

Trời ơi, mình viết đủ 5 bài rùi sao ko xem được bài thế

----------


## kenhgamemobi

regis là cái gì vậy các anh , theo minh biết trong điện tử regist là chỉ sự đồng bộ mà còn trong tin học nó là gì minh không biết ?các anh giúp nhé

----------


## messi

sẵn đây anh em nào biết cách kết nối máy tính và điên thoại băng wiless không chỉ giúp minh với

----------


## nguyenviet1008

hic không load được

----------


## seosgnl001

cái nay hay ghe^

----------


## longcheng

cái này hay ah, tiếc là chưa đủ bài để down [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## bedaukute

Bó chiếu làm sao để down trời

----------


## wapa

đây là bản mới nhất à ?

----------


## Huongbavi

cũ lém roài

----------


## tuanlucki

Cái này hướng dẫn cho mọi người mới học máy tính cũng sử dụng được, hay thật đấy.
Cảm ơn bác đã post cho anh em.

Học học nữa học mãi​
Học học nữa học mãi​
Học học nữa học mãi​
[marquee]Học học nữa học mãi[/marquee]

----------


## xuxulinh0993

mình đã xem đi xem lại nhiều lần rùi

----------


## lehuan_138

bổ ích thật sự đó

----------


## thanhtuancr7

phải đủ 5 bài cơ a

----------


## jpsakura98

Thank you very much!

----------


## quocphong

Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi!

----------


## minhdo1213

Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi! Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi!

----------


## machao112

Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi! Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi! Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi!

----------


## vip-yte

Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi! Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi! Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi! Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi!

----------


## wekhanh

Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi! Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi! Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi! Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi! Phải viết 5 bài cơ à? Tui phải spam thôi, xin lỗi!

----------


## clickenter

Cái này hay đó!

----------


## ithongminh

Nhưng mà ko thấy link vậy?

----------


## benjamin239

quá trán phải víet 5 bài

----------


## xuanninh164

cung dc co sao dau

----------


## traihalinh

thiếu nhiều vậy?

----------


## hvdnghia3

yutyuuytuyt

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

jhjkkjhlklh

----------


## 0964059802

ljhljhkjhkjhkh

----------


## nomad123

xin loi nhe tai cai dd nay bat viet 5 bai lien chan thi mu lai phai choi cho nay

----------


## vasmobifone

gfjhgjhgjtyjugjhmgh

----------


## vietshiro

hay quá, tui đang cần cái nè đây

----------


## thanhlong24

òi mới có 1 bài viết nên kô dc coi nội dung!!!huhuhuhu

----------


## xamhinhnghethuat

hay quá đsddsad

----------


## khicaca

cũng tạm đc...

----------


## kimdung01

Sao vào không được vậy ?

----------


## messi

Sao mình down về được nhưng mà lại không đọc được là sao nhỉ?*
Cảm ơn để tôn trọng người viết bài*[/quote]
/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## benjamin239

cái này hay đó, thanks bạn ^^

----------


## nguyen_phuonglien

cái này có lâu rồi mà bạn. Dù sao cũng thank vì đã chia sẻ

----------


## dermaster

không down được mà.Sao nói nghe ngon vậy?

----------

